# Lake Maggiore with Kids



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, visitng Lake Maggiore area with your kids? Then take a look at this :
www.safaripark.it

For motorhomers they are offering included in the entrance fee of Euro 17 adults/Euro 15 children, under 5's free; a 24 hour stopover with black/grey waste disposal, fresh water, battery charging.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

*safari park*

many thanks for this post - this looks great - i will definatly be jotting this down, my kids would love this place. Cant quite suss out from the website if you go through in your vehicle or in their little trains (unfortunatly I dont speak any italian) But hopefully no monkeys like knowsley safari park to wreck the motorhome. This looks definalty worth a visit.


----------

